# Hotel Workout Challenge



## NbleSavage (Dec 4, 2017)

Thought this might be fun and a bit productive too, yea?

Here’s the challenge: yer on the road with just hotel gym amenities to work with. Ye need to design a workout targeting the stated muscle group with just the tools at yer disposal - no fair just stating “Find a better gym”. 

Ye hafta describe the tools in yer gym with adequate detail that someone can incorporate them into their proposed workout.

Game on?


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 4, 2017)

I’ll start.

Muscles Targeted: quad dominant legs.

Tools: 
* Two benches, each capable of inclining to nearly 90 degrees
* Rubber hex head dumbbells up to 50 lbs
* A standard cable station with two height-adjustable pulleys and pin loaded plates up to 130 lbs
* A recumbent bike
* An elliptical machine 

Game on


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 4, 2017)

lol...I can't help...when I was in Hawaii I went to the hotel gym and it just about killed me as I felt like it was the first day I trained due to having nothing to really work with!

Interested on what others will say


----------



## Jin (Dec 4, 2017)

In before Tool says: put the elliptical machine on your back and squat it


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 4, 2017)

Jin said:


> In before Tool says: put the elliptical machine on your back and squat it




lmao....sounds like tool for sure


----------



## Yaya (Dec 4, 2017)

When i go to Aruba I usually hit the gym once In the 10 days im there.. it's usually by accident also


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 4, 2017)

Ok heres my preferred hotel equipment 
1)  bed
2)  hot tub
3)  shower
4)  balcony

Muscles targeted
Weiner and vagina.


----------



## UrogenitalSubsect (Dec 4, 2017)

NbleSavage said:


> I’ll start.
> 
> Muscles Targeted: quad dominant legs.
> 
> ...



Dumbbell pistol squats / sissy squats 4x8-12. If you can get both 50s and do it, good for you. Otherwise, one will have to suffice. Focus on long negatives and holding at the bottom, along with ass to grass. 

Dumbell Stiff Leg Deadlifts: 3x10-15

One legged dumbell squats with leg on bench: 3x10-15

Walking dumbell Lunges: 3x10-15 / amrap

Hamstring curls with the cable: 3x10-15

Put the bike on max resistance and pedal it out for 15-30 minutes


This is just what I could come up with at work. If you were to do this workout, you'd really need to focus on having long lasting reps with explosive concentric phases and long, slow eccentric phases of each lift.


----------



## UrogenitalSubsect (Dec 4, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Ok heres my preferred hotel equipment
> 1)  bed
> 2)  hot tub
> 3)  shower
> ...



Is wine included?


----------



## mdaf (Dec 4, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Ok heres my preferred hotel equipment
> 1)  bed
> 2)  hot tub
> 3)  shower
> ...


Lol agreed.


----------



## johnboy (Dec 4, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Ok heres my preferred hotel equipment
> 1)  bed
> 2)  hot tub
> 3)  shower
> ...



I totally agree. The last thing I think of at a hotel is the gym.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 4, 2017)

johnboy said:


> I totally agree. The last thing I think of at a hotel is the gym.



Don't stay in the hot tub too long tho. I made that mistake the night before my powerlifting meet. Wife rode me in there for atleast a half hour and I felt like I was gonna pass out when we got done. Lol. Blood pressure was probably thru the roof and dehydrated like a motherfukker. Lesson learned


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 4, 2017)

UrogenitalSubsect said:


> Dumbbell pistol squats / sissy squats 4x8-12. If you can get both 50s and do it, good for you. Otherwise, one will have to suffice. Focus on long negatives and holding at the bottom, along with ass to grass.
> 
> Dumbell Stiff Leg Deadlifts: 3x10-15
> 
> ...



Well done, M8!!

Great example of getting creative with the tools ye have.

Hoping this thread gets legs as most of us face this scenario once and again traveling for work.


----------



## UrogenitalSubsect (Dec 5, 2017)

I'll pass off a challenge to someone else;

Chest / Back at a hotel with;

Dumbbells up to 50

A bench capable of incline

NO Cable machine


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 5, 2017)

You guys are staying in some nice hotels most of the ones I get to frequent do not have a gym.  When that is the case or when Im in the county jail.....

Buy a deck of cards and flip cards doing the number on the card.  Jokers #11/ Aces #11.  It sounds crazy but just getting back to the card deck is a work out after a while.  Unless you have a prostitute flip the cards for you.  Go to failure or until boredom sets in.  I can get through the deck with regular push ups in about an hour.  Be careful I pulled a pec doing this you have to alt legs one day and chest the next.  Hyndu squats I cant get more than 400 they are a bitch close but no cigar. 
If you cant or wont do the cards go 30-40 at a time.  Time yourself one hour max.

*Chest*- Push ups if Im feeling froggy Hyndu style.  If there are two chairs then do dips if they will hold you or find a rail at the stair case.  (like being in the county jail)
***Disclaimer***  Anyone over #250 should not try this with chairs
*Back*- Pull ups on out door stairs.  Hop up and grab the stairs from underneath and get to work.
*Legs*- Hyndu squats.  Dont knock it until you can do 250 without stopping.

I love the weight pile but to shock the system and keep everything going this is a great work out.  Its something I have done since I was a kid.  I got the idea originally from reading Hershel Walkers book back in the late 80s.  Great for mental focus and keeping your muscles guessing.


----------

